# Buffed @ RPC!



## Sunay´swrathbringer (9. März 2010)

Servus Buffies!!!




Ich wollte mal nachfragen, da ich dieses Jahr auch wieder zur RPC fahre was ihr an welchen Tagen so im Programm habt?




Macht ihr wieder tolle live raids oder irgend welche show einlagen??




Grüße

die Sunays vom Wrathbringer


----------



## Sunay´swrathbringer (9. April 2010)

huhu wollte mal nachfragen ob ihr jetzt ein programm habt für die rpc 




grüße


----------



## ZAM (9. April 2010)

Geduld und News beobachten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sunay´swrathbringer (22. April 2010)

huhu zusammen ich hab mal die bilder von der rpc ein wenig zusammen gebastelt und hochgeladen viel spaß beim anschauen....




Klick me!!!


----------

